# Really bad matting head!!



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

Teddy's head got very bad matting, I have been combing brushing him everyday, but still very bad  I notice the hair/fur which close to the hair root is curly and I am guessing the curly hair is his new adult hair........ I am wondering when the new adult hair started coming out will cause matted hair? He head is just a big big mess! I know the groomer will shave his head down


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

By the way, here is a picture, look his head, outside look ok, but inside is all matting, due to adult hair coming up?? Thank you.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I am going to guess that you need a proper brushing lesson and a better quality slicker brush. I detest most retail brands and honestly when ever a customer says they brush but it mats up it's usually the brush and technique (unless it's coat change). I'm going to assume that you might not have experience with longer hair since rest of dog is so short?(if I'm wrong sorry). Frequent bath & blow dry straight will get almost everything out if done properly.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just trimmed, (scissored) Joon's top knot. It was about as long as Teddy's is in this photo. I feel it is too long. It is really difficult to get down to the base of the hair where the matting still is. I do a thin row at a time so I can see right down to the skin. Hers get very matted at this length, too. Hopefully your groomer won't shave him down. That seems like a lazy groomer to me. Notice Itzaclip's white/cream poodle's topknot. That is a very nice and attractive length for the top knot. Also, my hubby (well, and maybe me, too), has a habit of scratching Joon on her topknot where it meets her neck in the back. It is always very tangled and grungy there. (Joon is a cream standard.) Our hands do leave oils and grim on our dogs. And I think that contributes to matting. I try really hard to bathe more often paying special attention to the topknot and ears and under the ears, where they attach to the neck. Just my opinions. Hope it helps. Oh, I do remember extra matting going on when my spoo puppies were about 1 and 1/2 or 2 and getting their adult coats (when they clear their coats). I think the difference in the textures can cause temporarily more matting. But their adult coats always seem to matt more than their puppy coats ever did. Keeping the top knot clean and trimmed a little shorter, but not so their heads look all small and flat, should help you be able to get the matts out with less brushing.


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

ItzaClip said:


> I am going to guess that you need a proper brushing lesson and a better quality slicker brush. I detest most retail brands and honestly when ever a customer says they brush but it mats up it's usually the brush and technique (unless it's coat change). I'm going to assume that you might not have experience with longer hair since rest of dog is so short?(if I'm wrong sorry). Frequent bath & blow dry straight will get almost everything out if done properly.


Thank you ItzaClip  and yes, I don't have many experiences and I don't really know the proper way to brush his head, I am going to watch some YouTube videos and hopefully I will get a better ideas  
Do you know a good brand of a brushing tool？that will do good on head? Thanks again.


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> I just trimmed, (scissored) Joon's top knot. It was about as long as Teddy's is in this photo. I feel it is too long. It is really difficult to get down to the base of the hair where the matting still is. I do a thin row at a time so I can see right down to the skin. Hers get very matted at this length, too. Hopefully your groomer won't shave him down. That seems like a lazy groomer to me. Notice Itzaclip's white/cream poodle's topknot. That is a very nice and attractive length for the top knot. Also, my hubby (well, and maybe me, too), has a habit of scratching Joon on her topknot where it meets her neck in the back. It is always very tangled and grungy there. (Joon is a cream standard.) Our hands do leave oils and grim on our dogs. And I think that contributes to matting. I try really hard to bathe more often paying special attention to the topknot and ears and under the ears, where they attach to the neck. Just my opinions. Hope it helps. Oh, I do remember extra matting going on when my spoo puppies were about 1 and 1/2 or 2 and getting their adult coats (when they clear their coats). I think the difference in the textures can cause temporarily more matting. But their adult coats always seem to matt more than their puppy coats ever did. Keeping the top knot clean and trimmed a little shorter, but not so their heads look all small and flat, should help you be able to get the matts out with less brushing.


Thank you for sharing your experience with me  poor Teddy, mom was not doing a good job of brushing his top knot  it's actually my fault.......last time he went to see the groomer, I told my groomer don't touch his top knot/ head, I wanted it stay long, now, I realize I can't manage it, I feel sorry for Teddy, I will try my best to take care his matting and going to see the groomer for the help....stupid me!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

if he is in coat change and you aren't showing him, then clip him down and let it grow back. then you won't have to deal with the mega mats.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

I really hate shaving poodle heads, they do not look good without hair on top. Hopefully it can be trimmed up shorter and then dematted. Some type of leave in spray would help brushing, best not to brush dry hair. Also while they are pricey, about $70, I love love love my Les Pooche Mat Zapper. It can work wonders. Well worth the price.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i corded my first poodle's topknot when she hit coat change at about 13 months. 
but you can take the tk shorter and keep up with it thru coat change with out going nuts.

with a pet tk you can use a slicker. i love my les pooches . also, don't brush the hair dry. use water or a condtioning spray.


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

faerie said:


> i corded my first poodle's topknot when she hit coat change at about 13 months.
> but you can take the tk shorter and keep up with it thru coat change with out going nuts.
> 
> with a pet tk you can use a slicker. i love my les pooches . also, don't brush the hair dry. use water or a condtioning spray.


Thank you for the info and I will search about this tool


----------

